# Window patches !



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate em! I hate em! I hate em!! ......And get all that chit out of my way!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

How much are you getting paid per window, then we will let you know if you should hate them or not


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> How much are you getting paid per window, then we will let you know if you should hate them or not


The same as I'm charging for the other side! BTH..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going to move to where you live Moore, and become a safety inspector:thumbup:

I could make so much money fining your arse with all your high work scaffold set ups


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

You sure do get into some pretty hairy predicaments moore !:blink::thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

moore said:


> I hate em! I hate em! I hate em!! ......And get all that chit out of my way!!!


I especially like window patches when the framers leave the corner bead in when they frame them out.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Moore, that is the perfect spot for Fiba Fuse. :yes:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I especially like window patches when the framers leave the corner bead in when they frame them out.


 
that really  me off when they do that......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Moore, that is the perfect spot for Fiba Fuse. :yes:


I was going to say that, to use fiba fuse on those windows......it's true:yes:

But since it was Moore, I thought I would torment him instead:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Never used FF..But how can any drywall tape known to man level off those bastard butts? The best I can do with those window patches is soften up the humps. It would be best if they cut it out ceiling to floor.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is some of the chit I have been dealing with No love for the sheetrocker


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

guaranteed to crack unless you cut back drywall to share same stud..


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Never used FF..But how can any drywall tape known to man level off those bastard butts? The best I can do with those window patches is soften up the humps. It would be best if they cut it out ceiling to floor.


I like to give people a hard time, and tell them now it has character. So much better than a boring flat wall where you can't pick out any flaws lol. On a serious note do you have a 6' featheredger? In the long run it's faster for me to just throw some setting mud on the patch, and strike it off with the 6' for a good base. It will be raw and you'll have to do multiple coats with a trowel after setting, but much flatter than doing it with a knife alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Never used FF..But how can any drywall tape known to man level off those bastard butts? The best I can do with those window patches is soften up the humps. It would be best if they cut it out ceiling to floor.


I agree on the FF, moore. You'd notice a difference in finishing if you tried it on those.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Here is some of the chit I have been dealing with No love for the sheetrocker


A stinking house would look pretty good about now.:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> A stinking house would look pretty good about now.:whistling2:


 bring me a big one:thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

A typical window infill I charge min. $85 each that is if it is one piece of rock in the opening, anything else and the price goes up. It also depends on if it is on a job I am working on and no special trips just to do it. 85 isn't much when you figure perhaps one hour plus materials. I think it is a great deal. By the way the pics above look I think it would run a great deal more.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

chris said:


> bring me a big one:thumbsup:


Not even close on the framing.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I forgot to take a picture but I just did a outlet box patch and a small 2 inch Hole patch and charged 75.00 Used fuse and 5 Min mud took me about 30 Min.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

jackleg said:


> guaranteed to crack unless you cut back drywall to share same stud..


 That is lath and plaster and I aint cuttin any more of that chit Hot mud and glue:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

what did the hangers do wrong? I only use this cat on small jobs reason being...


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

moore said:


> what did the hangers do wrong? I only use this cat on small jobs reason being...



Butt over door corner/jack stud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

,,,,,,


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

moore said:


> there's more.


Haha, the only other thing i can think of would maybe having that beam resting directly on top of a beveled edge of that wall board. Looks like they probably pushed it right up against the bottom of the beam.:confused1:

edit: with that same jack stud butt joint being nearly right under the beam as well


Other than that looks like you had to do some repairs on the tall wall :laughing:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Left a bottle full of pizz and a bucket of chit on your scaffold?:whistling2::detective:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Hung the vault top down?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Hung the vault top down?


Started from the bottom with a rip which caused the recess on the first run to break on the heat ducts ...Then the seam on the second run broke on the can lights. But after looking at it today They really had no other choice without creating more butt joints ..It was a bitch of a ceiling to hang [and finish] With those damn beams in the way! 

45 boards with 4 window patches . They moved 4 boxes [scoff lights] :furious: and no heat... I may retire on this one:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn it !! I forgot to put my magic wand in the truck !!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Not even close on the framing.


Don'tcha just hate em!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Don'tcha just hate em!!


I hate it when after you're all done, then they decide to remove the chair rail.


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

forget about the window patches and shady scaffolding....do all tapers drink Mt.Dew?...haha:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....:thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Worst part about them is climbing around the home owners stuff. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Worst part about them is climbing around the home owners stuff. Anyone else have this problem?


Yeah! Always!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

How about this, bathroom, they replaced the shower unit with a larger one. In doing so they had to remove the door into the walk-in closet, which they decided to wrap. The bathroom, shower, and closet are used daily. Closet full of clothes, shower full of shampoo etc. And to top it all off, the builder, not the DC, hung it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Chit work!!! Always a blast!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That shelf in the last pic, I had to stand on the top of a 4ft step ladder just to see it!

I can't believe I'm going to say this......but THANK GOD FOR HOTMUD!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> That shelf in the last pic, I had to stand on the top of a 4ft step ladder just to see it!
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say this......but THANK GOD FOR HOTMUD!


I've been rock climbing This week to finish out a stair well.:yes:
I feel your pain.


----------

